

XPS 13 2015 Developer Edition (with Ubuntu) is out in Europe - jkot
http://www.dell.com/ie/business/p/xps-13-linux/pd?refid=xps-13-linux&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=1&~ck=dellSearch&isredir=true#overrides=

======
CzechsMix
Is US coming?

